# ترانيم شباب الانبا رويس



## Michael (27 نوفمبر 2005)

*ترانيم شباب الانبا رويس*

الترانيم بتاعت شباب الانبا رويس 
وانا اتربيت عليها
وبحبها قوى 
وكمان الترانيم دى معظمها غير مصحوبة بموسيقى سوى الموسيقى النابعة من صوت المرنم

وانا اعتقد ان لدى كل الترانيم الخاصة بشباب الانبا رويس

فقط اطلب الترنيمة وان شاء الله انزلها

صدقونى الى مسمعش ترانين شباب الانبا رويس
لازم يسمعها

الترتنيم دى بجد وصلتنى فى كثير من المرات الى البكاء

:smile01 سلام ونعمة:smile01


----------



## blackguitar (5 مارس 2006)

*كلامك صح فعلا*

*ياريت لو عندك اوبريت المسيح فاسفار العهد القديم يا مايكل لانى محتاجه*


----------



## DoooDooo (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم شباب الانبا رويس*

بجد يا مايكل ترانيم شباب الانبا رويس حلوة اوى
فى ترنيمة فى شريطهم الجديد التاسع تقريبا اسمها بين ايديك عايزة اسمعها لو سمحت
شكرا


----------



## Waseem Sameh (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم شباب الانبا رويس*

انا عايز كل الشرايط بتاعتهم


----------



## anosh (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم شباب الانبا رويس*

*ياريت فعلا حد يرفع لنا شريط شباب الانبا رويس التاسع اسمه تقريبا حياة التوبة و الاستعداد بجد الشريط تحفة و حلو جدا جدا .... و ربنا يعوض تعبكم  و يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## ستيفن يعقوب ثاب (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم شباب الانبا رويس*

انا بحب الترانيم دى اوى بس انا مش عارف اسمع الترانيم


----------



## dodo_dodo (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم شباب الانبا رويس*

سلام................لو سمحت عايز ترنيمة فى حزن شديد بس بسرعه لأنى محتاجها فعلا و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## magdy adeeb (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترانيم شباب الانبا رويس*

ربنا موجود


----------



## اني بل (8 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم شباب الانبا رويس*

ميرسي ..كثير على الترانيم ....


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم شباب الانبا رويس*

طيب هما فين علشان نسمعهم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## JOHN &Fady (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ترانيم شباب الانبا رويس*

عايز احمل الانجيل المسموع


----------



## youssef37 (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ترانيم شباب الانبا رويس*

الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم،  ترانيم شباب الانبا رويس حلوة اوى


----------

